# help picking a good scotch



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

I am planning on gifting a friend a bottle of single malt for his b-day, any recommendations? something around $50 he likes balivene, any help would be appreciated..thanx


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

maybe one of the Glenmorangie wood finishes?


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

My one choice would be Lagavulin 16 year.

The following two threads that have been making the rounds have some good in them:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=714653#post714653

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthr...t=51756&page=3

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

and Dalmore in the price range would work well IMHO.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Lagavulin is DEFINITELY a nice Isley - a favorite of mine and my fiance, but not sure about the $50 price. The isley's are also more of an acquired taste, IMHO. They are usually $70-$80 in my area as well (YMMV). The Balvenie doublewood is an all-around favorite of mine and you can find it for between $35-$50 in most areas. The doublewood is aged first in whiskey oak then in sherrywood casks to even out the flavor. Nice, mellow flavor - just crisp enough finish. My :2. Whatever you choose, I'm sure you will be fine!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Depends what he likes, but the Laphroaig Quarter Cask can be bought for around that price. Islay and very spicy/peaty.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

beamish said:


> I am planning on gifting a friend a bottle of single malt for his b-day, any recommendations? something around $50 he likes balivene, any help would be appreciated..thanx


balvenie double wood is around $43 here in PA. also the glenmorangie port wood finish is around 50 and is excellent.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

A Single Malt 15yr Balvenie is approx. $50. ($50 at US Virgin Islands, not sure on prices at your local B&M)


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

tnip23 said:


> balvenie double wood is around $43 here in PA.


I paid $41 on Friday..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Macallan 12 is a great scotch and can be had at a good price.

If you want to spend more, go with the Mac 18. More money but very good.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Macallan 12 is a great scotch and can be had at a good price.
> 
> If you want to spend more, go with the Mac 18. More money but very good.


:tpd: A classic scotch.


----------



## Brodie (Aug 22, 2006)

If he likes Balvenie, I'd just go with that. Most scotch drinkers I know couldn't be happier than when they receive their favorite brand as a gift. Balvenie is a Speyside malt, so you could look to that region for other possibilities. Macallan 12 was the first thing I thought of, there is also the Macallan Cask Strength (and Macallan 18 if the finest beverage on the face of the earth, but your looking $120+ for that). Other very good options around that $50 mark include Glenmorangie, Cragganmore, and Glen Rothes (maybe a little more $$ for that one).


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Macallan 12 is a great scotch and can be had at a good price.
> 
> If you want to spend more, go with the Mac 18. More money but very good.


I agree 100% (as I'm sipping a wee bit of it- Mac12)


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Balvenie double wood. Just had some tonight. You can't go wrong there. :al


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

mdtaggart said:


> Balvenie double wood. Just had some tonight. You can't go wrong there. :al


:tpd: thats what im drinking now..


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

IMHO a highly underrated pick for those who enjoy single malts from Speyside is the Glenfarclas. 12 year old and up they are all fantastic.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Edit -- Deleted


----------

